# For Travelling Man



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Very impressed with your website, and the rental apartment. Did you buy the chairs in PT, really liked them. We are over again in a couple of weeks, to see how the house is going and to have a look in furniture stores, which will help us to decide whether to buy here in Dubai or not. Whilst househunting we saw lots of furniture from the 1980s ..... was hoping to see some that at least reached the 2000s! 

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

dstump said:


> Very impressed with your website, and the rental apartment. Did you buy the chairs in PT, really liked them. We are over again in a couple of weeks, to see how the house is going and to have a look in furniture stores, which will help us to decide whether to buy here in Dubai or not. Whilst househunting we saw lots of furniture from the 1980s ..... was hoping to see some that at least reached the 2000s!
> 
> Denise


Glad you like both the furniture and the website. 

We actually bought that furniture in South Africa (it weighs a ton and one advantage is the light fingered so and so's couldn't easily carry it away if they wanted to steal it!) but if it'll help, I do know a local guy who could make a similar thing our of similar wood and his wife could make the cushions........ and my guess is, they could do it at reasonable cost as well. 

If you're going to be in this area then there are an awful lot of furniture shops around Coimbra and we've probably been to most of them! LOL - But we do know the good from the bad and can point you in the direction of the best ones if you want us to. 

Also, for what it's worth, my local Portuguese friends tell me that the best place to go to get really good furniture at reasonable prices is the Porto area which is (apparently) where most of it is made anyway. 

Feel free to come back to me if we can help you further.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for the offer, local knowledge is worth so much. I did wonder if you had brought the chairs from SA, as there were similar ones at the lodge we stayed in at Pilansberg. Our house is being built at Serra do Bouro about 20 mins. inland from Foz do Arelho.

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be in the least surprised if you could find a local willing to make something similar and they're easy to make simply because they use African bush technology in the design. 

I'll be happy to send you pics and dimensions etc if you need them.


----------

